

Beautiful CSS Flexbox Example in ClojureScript - escherize
http://re-demo.s3-website-ap-southeast-2.amazonaws.com/#/h-box

======
greggz
Appreciate your post. I am the author and it was certainly a labour of love to
get it just right.

I could equally describe the experience as a joy, especially considering how
much more difficult and complex it would have been to achieve the same thing
in pure JS.

I certainly feel that ClojureScript + React/Reagent is a killer combination
for web development.

Am happy to answer any re-com questions here, or hear of any issues or
suggestions.

~~~
gschiltz
I've been playing with re-com for a couple of days, and am very impressed so
far. My only complaint is that there is no mailing list or forum, and none of
the commiters show their email addresses. I have a few issues with re-com, but
haven't found a place to discuss them. What do you suggest?

